# Snes9x and Full Screen Mode



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm having some issues getting full screen mode to stick with snes9x.  I've tried using a shortcut, then command line, changing the config file, and even changing the option in snes9x itself.  the only one that seems to work correctly is the command line one.  however, I can't seem to use the shortcut in quickplay.  also, I don't know how to use an emulator command line in quickplay either.  does anyone have a solution to this problem?


----------



## CMDreamer (Feb 9, 2018)

What version you're using?

Also, what resolution does your system screen has? It tends to misfunction or not work at all on "high" resolution (I didn't meant HD).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 9, 2018)

Usually ALT+Enter/Return works. That how I use it. Is your snes9x updated to latest version? 
https://github.com/snes9xgit/snes9x/releases/download/1.55/snes9x-1.55-win32-x64.zip

Try that one, or maybe check video options? Last but not least you should even try running the emulator using on board graphics chip if it doesn't already or run the compatibility troubleshooter, just right click the program and load it with either of the two options.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2018)

my resolution is 1600x900 .  I've tried different resolutions as well.  and, I do have the latest.  full screen becomes unticked once I exit out of the app.  I have to reenable it each time.  I've read of others with the same problem.  using a command line - it works.  however, I don't know how to use that command line in quickplay.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I think we have success.  I used the command line in emulator settings.


----------

